# ibook palourde avec disque vide !!!



## charliegironde (13 Mars 2007)

bonjour

je viens d'acheter un ibook g3 palourde 300 mhz 64 mo de ram mais avec un disque dur sans OS ; comment doit je faire pour installer un systeme et es que je peux installer OS10.2 directement ??
le disque fais 6 giga .
merci d'avance pour votre aide.
si vous avez besoin de plus de renseignement , je ne suis pas loin .......


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2007)

Avec 64Mo de RAM oublie tout de suite 10.2. Le vendeur devait te fournir les cdroms d'origine avec la machine&#8230;


----------



## charliegironde (13 Mars 2007)

je vais lui rajouter 256 mo , mais pour les cd d'install le vendeur ne les a plus !!!!!


----------



## Gwen (13 Mars 2007)

Tu n'as pas un syst&#232;me 9 qui tra&#238;ne? Installe &#231;a en premier car avec 64 c'est limite en effet et Mac OS X refusera de s'installer si mes souvenirs sont bon. Sinon, installe vite tes 256 Mo et la installe ton 10.2.


----------



## charliegironde (13 Mars 2007)

merci , donc si je resume je peux installe 10.2 si je rajote une barrette de 256 , ok , mais je fais comment pour installer le systeme ?
désolé je suis novice mais je m'entraine pour progresser.......


----------



## Gwen (13 Mars 2007)

Tu met le CD dans le lecteur et tu clique sur l'ic&#244;ne d'installation puis tu suis les indications port&#233;es a l'&#233;cran.


----------



## charliegironde (13 Mars 2007)

je suis désolé mais je m'attendai plus à une manip plus complexe ( style pomme ? puis C + v tout en maintenant les pieds en l'air ) que de mettre le cd et suivre les indic .

merci pour les reponses 

il est bon ce forum 

a+


----------



## charliegironde (23 Mars 2007)

bonjour

je refais sortir ce sujet car je suis en train d'essayer d'installer mac os 9 car je n'ai toujours pas reçu ma barrette de 256 mo ; j'ai mis le cd dans le lecteur et démarrer l'ibook mais rien ne se passe , il y a toujours ce dossier avec un point d'interrogation ( j'ai essayer de demarrer en maintenant la touche c ).

si quelqu'un peut m'aider, svp.


----------



## charliegironde (23 Mars 2007)

y a personne pour m'aider un peu .
merci


----------



## Gwen (23 Mars 2007)

Mince, je t'avais post&#233; un long commentaire. Il n'as pas du pass&#233; 

Bon, en gros, je te demandais si ta version de ton OS sur CD n'&#233;tait pas une version destin&#233; a une autre machine?


----------



## divoli (23 Mars 2007)

Non, rien.


----------



## charliegironde (23 Mars 2007)

merci de me repondre

le cd que j'ai mis c un cd 'installation neuf que je viens d'acheter avec mac os 10.1.
sur le cd , y a ecrit mac os 9 upgrade 9.2.
mais ce qui m'inquiete c ce dossier qui clignote avec un point d'interrogation ??????

vous en pensez quoi


----------



## charliegironde (24 Mars 2007)

bonjour

en ce samedi , y a t'il quelqu'un pour m'aider a resoudre mon probleme , merci.


----------



## Gwen (24 Mars 2007)

A mon avis, le CD d'OS 9 que tu as en ta possession n'est pas le CD complet, c'est juste le CD de mise a jour.

Essaye d'ins&#233;rer le CD d'OS X et vois si &#231;a d&#233;marre.


----------



## charliegironde (24 Mars 2007)

ok j'essaie et on vois ensuite , mais je crois que je me suis trompé lors de mon achat.


----------



## Invité (24 Mars 2007)

charliegironde a dit:


> sur le cd , y a ecrit mac os 9 upgrade 9.2.
> vous en pensez quoi



Visiblement ce n'est pas un Cd bootable.
Juste une mise à jour en 9.2.
Il faut que tu trouves un Cd Os9 universel. Ou alors tu attends ta barrette de 256Mo pour installer X.


----------



## Vivid (24 Mars 2007)

charliegironde a dit:


> ok j'essaie et on vois ensuite , mais je crois que je me suis trompé lors de mon achat.



on ne se trompe jamais quand on choisi un mac  :style: .

Il te faut un CD systeme, ci joint ce que tu peut installer sur ton ordinateur;
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=25114

maintenant il te reste plus qu'a sequestrer le cretin qui ta vendu la machine :mouais: ou acheter Os 9.


----------



## charliegironde (24 Mars 2007)

je viens d'essayer de mettre le cd de mac os 10.1 mais cette fois ci c un icone avec un petit ordi qui souri puis une kernel panic.
je crois que je me suis bien fais en.... sur les cd , je vais essayé de trouver un vrai cd de 10.1 ou 10.2 d'occasion.
merci


----------



## Gwen (24 Mars 2007)

Le kernel panic est peut &#234;tre du a ton manque de m&#233;moire, ne panique pas de ton cot&#233; 

Mais bon, si &#231;a commence a d&#233;marr&#233;, c'est bien que ton OS 9 est un CD de mise a jour et non un OS complet.

Peut &#234;tre peu tu zaper la P-RAM en appuyant sur les touche P et R puis sans les l&#226;cher, sur le bouton de d&#233;marrage avec ton autre main. La, tu devrais entendre un "BOING", laisse-en passer une dizaine, puis r&#233;insert ton CD d'OS X, &#231;a pourrait peut &#234;tre d&#233;bloquer la situation.

Au fait, tu l'as achet&#233; ou tes CD d'OS 9 et X?


----------



## charliegironde (24 Mars 2007)

je vais essayer ta mamip de reset puis je ré essaie de mettre mac os 10.1.
j'ai acheter les cd sur ebay et je me suis fais avoir.


----------



## divoli (24 Mars 2007)

Il va bien falloir faire la m&#224;j du firmware. Et pour faire cette m&#224;j, il va bien falloir installer OS 9 sur cette machine.

Quant on on ach&#232;te un Mac (neuf), il est fourni avec des CD d'installation. Ceux-ci doivent &#234;tre gard&#233;s pr&#233;cieusement (et m&#234;me si l'on ach&#232;te par la suite des versions majeures de l'OS), et fournis ensuite *avec* ce Mac si celui-ci est revendu.

De deux choses l'une; soit l'ancien propri&#233;taire a fait preuve d'une grande n&#233;gligence et d'une parfaite ignorance, soit il t'a sciemment arnaqu&#233;. Autant dire les choses...


----------



## charliegironde (24 Mars 2007)

pour gwen

j'ai essayé de faire ta manip ( maintenir P et R + demarrage ) mais rien ne se passe , pas de BOING et toujours ce point d'interrogation.
je l'ai  acheter egalement sur ebay et l'annonce disais juste ibook G3 sans OS mais fonctionnel , j'ai demandé au vendeur de me fournir le cd d'install mais il ne l'a plus (??).

je vais voir  cet apres midi si je peux pas trouver mac os 9 chez cash converter .


----------

